
Cloudflare’s CEO has a plan to never censor hate speech again (2017) - fennecfoxen
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/cloudflares-ceo-has-a-plan-to-never-censor-hate-speech-again/
======
sarcasmatwork
In regards to: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/technology/8chan-
cloudfla...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/05/technology/8chan-cloudflare-
el-paso.html)

------
fennecfoxen
It is interesting to contrast the plan with the execution of the plan in
practice, whether one regards the 8Chan shutdown as defensible or otherwise.

------
quotemstr
The concept of the slippery slope is no fallacy.

